# Brown snake bites man twice



## moosenoose (Jan 28, 2010)

*Published On:* 2-28-2010
*Source:* Fraser Coast Chronicle



> A CLOSE call with one of the most venomous snakes in the world was not enough to stop a Bidwill resident from returning to work yesterday.



Anyone else notice anything weird about this next paragraph?? :lol: 8)



> On arrival at the Maryborough Hospital staff started running tests “pretty much straight away” and soon confirmed the venom was that of a brown snake.
> 
> “Luckily, because the fangs went into the bone, it didn’t inject any of its poison into my bloodstream. But it took six to seven hours until they finally got results from my blood.



*Go to Original Article*


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 28, 2010)

wow....thats one serious brown!!!!....love to see the pics of those fangs!


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 28, 2010)

:lol: hahaha was it a brown or a gaboon? straight into the bone haha


----------



## Stewydead (Jan 28, 2010)

its the rare "super fanged" brown snake


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 28, 2010)

lol wherethe heck did it bite him


----------



## euphorion (Jan 28, 2010)

***?


----------



## JasonL (Jan 28, 2010)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> lol wherethe heck did it bite him



maybe his forehead?


----------



## cris (Jan 28, 2010)

On my big toe bone would be easily reached by a brown snakes fangs, im quite aware that brown snakes have very small fangs compared with many other species but they are around 4-5mm on a large specimen.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 28, 2010)

The bit that took my interest was this guy was able to survive only because the brown snake venom didn't get into his bloodstream! The hospital confirmed the venom was that of a brown snake...........what the??? 

Personally I think they should keep this guy as some sort of scientific experiement! *He is immune to brown snake venom!!!!* ........8) .......only as long as it doesn't get into his blood stream


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 28, 2010)

I know it mentioned blood tests, but it could have been detected from a swab of the bite site, they are very sensitive tests, the thing that interests me is why would hitting the bone stop the venom, given browns do not have hollow fangs!!!!!


----------



## JasonL (Jan 28, 2010)

snakehandler said:


> I know it mentioned blood tests, but it could have been detected from a swab of the bite site, they are very sensitive tests, the thing that interests me is why would hitting the bone stop the venom, given browns do not have hollow fangs!!!!!



Well were else did all the venom go!!! :lol: maybe he's immune, yes thats it!


----------



## cris (Jan 28, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> The bit that took my interest was this guy was able to survive only because the brown snake venom didn't get into his bloodstream! The hospital confirmed the venom was that of a brown snake...........what the???
> 
> Personally I think they should keep this guy as some sort of scientific experiement! *He is immune to brown snake venom!!!!* ........8) .......only as long as it doesn't get into his blood stream



If you get bitten and venom goes directly into your bloodsteam you are in big trouble, get bitten where there is just tough skin and virtually no flesh and its not going to be as bad. Im not suggesting the venom has all gone into the bone and i doubt they mean that either.

Snakehandler, did you read this part? it would suggest use of a venom detection kit.



> On arrival at the Maryborough Hospital staff started running tests “pretty much straight away” and soon confirmed the venom was that of a brown snake.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2010)

He is August Eichorns desendant!


----------



## -Peter (Jan 28, 2010)

Bidwell? I know where his crocodile is!


----------



## -Peter (Jan 28, 2010)

snakehandler said:


> I know it mentioned blood tests, but it could have been detected from a swab of the bite site, they are very sensitive tests, the thing that interests me is why would hitting the bone stop the venom, given browns do not have hollow fangs!!!!!


If they cant do a swab because the site has been washed or whatever I've found they then go for a urine sample.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 28, 2010)

cris said:


> If you get bitten and venom goes directly into your bloodsteam you are in big trouble, get bitten where there is just tough skin and virtually no flesh and its not going to be as bad. Im not suggesting the venom has all gone into the bone and i doubt they mean that either.



Something, somewhere in this story just doesn't add up. I think the bloke either got a dry bite (seems a bit weird after stepping on the snake) or???? Or he's a miracle man! Surely their is lymph fluid in and around a persons toes? Especially if it's claimed to have reached bone. Sounds like another journo has spun another article with a little hint of poetic license IMHO Typical!


----------



## justbecausewhy (Jan 28, 2010)

A CLOSE call with one of the most venomous snakes in the world was not enough to stop a Bidwill resident from returning to work yesterday
On arrival at the Maryborough Hospital staff started running tests “pretty much straight away” and soon confirmed the venom was that of a brown snake.

Bidwill is in western sydney (mt druitt area) and no where near Maryborough Hospital where ever that is...


----------



## justbecausewhy (Jan 28, 2010)

Bidwill is in western sydney between Blacktown and Penrith (Mt Druitt area) and no where near Maryborough Hospital...where ever that is??


----------



## cris (Jan 28, 2010)

justbecausewhy said:


> Bidwill is in western sydney between Blacktown and Penrith (Mt Druitt area) and no where near Maryborough Hospital...where ever that is??



Texas is in southern Qld, does that mean Texas doesnt exist in the USA?


----------



## Renagade (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been to maryborough... i'd expect nothing else. their town hall is stunning, but from my account, the people are... mmm...


----------



## justbecausewhy (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW....never knew there was 2 x places named Bidwill....sorry my bad...LOL..


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jan 30, 2010)

-Peter said:


> If they cant do a swab because the site has been washed or whatever I've found they then go for a urine sample.



bah ha ha ha, in a blonde moment (although i'm not blonde) the first thing i thought of then was that they test the _snake's_ urine.... :lol: LOL


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wait, he claims the venom didn’t go into the bloodstream, yet they did a BLOOD test to confirm it was a brown snake?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 30, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Wait, he claims the venom didn’t go into the bloodstream, yet they did a BLOOD test to confirm it was a brown snake?



It does not say anywhere that blood was used to determine which species was the culprit


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 30, 2010)

Okay I just misread the quote, I was wondering why that didn’t make any sense! It’s late...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 30, 2010)

AMY22 said:


> Okay I just misread the quote, I was wondering why that didn’t make any sense! It’s late...


Yes late it is :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

